# Rattlesnake Skin Pens



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Any of you guys tried one of these? They look awesome!
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Snakeskin_Pen_Blanks.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Funny you should post that. Was you reading my mind ? I just got off the phone with a friend of mine in Okla. He is going to send me some smaller rattlesnake skins. He thought he had some left over from last summer. I am going to try the poly stuff I have and try to turn one or two.

He did offer to send me a couple of live ones if I wanted.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL, they look cool.

Now I have to admitt. My wife is very understanding about my new toy and projects..LOL but if I start bringing home snake parts, I may need a new place to live...LOL
We kinda have this unwritten/said word around here, No snakes and No "Freaky" bugs LOL I can pretty much get away with everything else.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out the new bottlestopper hardware and samples at the bottom of the page. Pretty impressive!
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Bottle_Stoppers.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill my wife would kill me if I was to bring a live snake into the house or even on the property. She is deathly afraid of snakes of any kind. And she was raised around Altus and Blair Okla. Rattlesnakes abound there.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

These are some good looking pens too! Made from old, dry prickly pear cactus and acrylic cast.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?p=388923&highlight=cactus


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There is some cactus in the dunes wonder if it would work?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The snake pens make me want to get out my shovel. The cactus looks great.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Not quiet the same as real snakeskin, but makes an interesting pen. This is called snakesskin, but I don't know what it really is.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

galvbay said:


> These are some good looking pens too! Made from old, dry prickly pear cactus and acrylic cast.
> 
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?p=388923&highlight=cactus


I'm driving out to Primm Valley, Nv. this weekend. Want me to pick up some of that cactus wood for ya? Lots of it laying on the roadside on US 93 in Arizona. Maybe a little Joshua Tree wood also.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You can pick some up for me.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Put me on the list too. I want to try out the cactus pen. jg


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Due to bad weather, stupid snow and ice, I couldn't gather any wood samples. But if someone can find the tutorial for getting the cactus skeleton I got plenty of cactus here in Gonzales.


----------

